# Anyone heard of deworm medicine by injection?



## kwelk (Jul 25, 2007)

I have a 14 month old yellow lab and we noticed he was biting at his backside like there were flies bothering him while we were at the lake. Also, he is fairly skinny, but I just thought it was normal he hasn't filled out all the way yet, since he's so young.

We were pretty sure he had worms, so we went to a vet in a nearby town and they gave him a shot. I've never heard of giving deworming medicine through injection?

My question is, do you think we should have him examined by our vet? He doesn't seem bothered by anything any more?


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

I think Hunter9494 has worms...try it on him.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

We always used ivomec on our Golden's, it is for pigs actually. I think it was $.75 a dose.


----------

